# pwolfe's 90-p (rescape on page 4)



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I love that piece of wood, is that extra large size branch wood? Those sado stones show some beatiful hues, and that is just from the picture! In action underwater will probably be even better. 

I'm with you on the hydro's those are awesome plants.

Any pics of the borneo wild glassware, head on? Curious on outflow diameter compared to the P-6.

Subscribed!


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Its one XL piece and 2 m or l pieces. I honestly dont know what size they are considered. I just dug through the bin ADG had them in and told Frank, "I'll take these". Every side of these stones has its own character. I could probably reuse the stones in countless scapes and you'd never know they were the same stone. The pictures on the website do not do these stones justice.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

2 more pics before my wife makes me store all this stuff until the move! One of the full hardscape, and one of the dw in the tank to get a feel for it.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

that wood is incredible. I think the scape with a gentle slope in the substrate, some java fern and dwarf hair grass and you will have a winner.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

any thoughts on keeping micro rasbora in a tank this large/with a filter that strong (2074)?


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

1 bump for my fauna question as this project is nearing its start date.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

great hardscapre materials!

i think the rasbora will be fine. Get a large schools of themroud:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

ChadRamsey said:


> great hardscapre materials!
> 
> i think the rasbora will be fine. Get a large schools of themroud:


+1 That piece of wood is sweet!


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

So just to confirm, the rasboras can handle a strong flow? I keep reading they hate it, but I was hoping to get first hand knowledge. 

I'm getting really itchy to out this together, I laid it all out last night to measure how much substrate I need to order and made some tweaks to how I'll actually lay it out.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

any update?


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Contractor says our move in date is the 25th of this month. All is on hold until we're in.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Which wattage of the razor did you end up with?

This should end up beimg a pretty slick setup.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That driftwood is superb!


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I went with the 160w unit in case I decide I want to mount it extremely high off the tank. I did a test run the other day and found the light to be enormous overkill. But I knew that going into it. The rocks looked magnificent under the light. I will have to invest in a par meter so that I can dial this thing in. I'm guessing 30-40% intensity will be my noon-day sun. I'm really happy with the controllability the light offers. I wish more manufacturers would offer high end planted lights. 

I'm dying to get this thing set up. We've moved into the new place, but the backsplash won't be installed until thursday of next week, and since this thing is going on the kitchen counter, its still on hold until that gets completed.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

How was the footprint? Any spotlight effect under the main led clusters?


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Really too early to make any judgement calls, but with the light situated higher than i will likely use it there were no pronounced hotspots. My tests were really more focsued on color than anything else.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

pandacory said:


> How was the footprint? Any spotlight effect under the main led clusters?


light is hanging now, no hotspots at all. just a nice even spread!


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Got the tank in its final resting place, hung the light, painted the back pane of glass, added substrate additives and powersand, situated rockwork, and glued down the driftwood. Not a bad way to spend an afternoon! I'm still waiting on some sand for the foreground so I left the substrate alone in a way I can facilitate that. 

I'm very excited how the hardscape turned out. I'm amending my initial plan to focus mainly on mosses, anubias, buce's, microsorum's and bolbitis. I still plan to plant heavily with some stems and hygros in the back and side, but I wanted the tank to be dominated by hardscape. I think I accomplished that!

The light is insanely bright! I can say this tank will never be limited by light. I'm thinking I might invest in a par meter just to dial in the intensity where it needs to be. Colors are awesome. The warmer channel looks just like a sunrise should, while the cooler channel emulates afternoon and dusk quote well. Mixing the 2 together looks fantastic. I'm really glad I chose the maxspect as I can already tell I'm going to have a lot of fun fine tuning the automated daylight cycle. As I mentioned briefly above, the spread is very even, only the front left corner is dim, but thats to be expected given the boulder sitting there.

To give you an idea of the intensity of this thing, the pictures below are 30% on the warm channel and 15% on the cool channel.

Would love feedback, but keep the criticism lite, everything's glued in place lol!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

1 Word: SICK


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sure the final product is going to be exceptional. you are very lucky to have counterspace for an aquarium. My wife would go insane losing that much kitchen work space...lol. awesome setup and goodluck with the plant layout.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Believe it or not she requested it to be there! She has ample space and power available on the island!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

pwolfe said:


> Believe it or not she requested it to be there! She has ample space and power available on the island!


Must be nice. My fiance wants an aquarium in the kitchen...about 1 gallon or so. Not that we have enough counter space but it's a great location for a tank, probably not a 90P though. Maybe when we redo it. How are you planning to plumb your filter?

Looks really good. I like the driftwood a lot and the stones compliment it well.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

lovin the setup!


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

That LED light is sexy! Not sure if you went over this, but are you planning on using sand as a foreground? Couldn't help but notice how close the rock work is to the front of the glass. This is good, plenty of room in the rear for planting!


----------



## maddmaxx (Aug 11, 2013)

lamiskool said:


> lovin the setup!


+1:wink:


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

My wife doesn't care for the carpet look, so I'm going for a sand foreground on this one. This tank has kinda morphed into something where I'm gonna try to break personal scraping boundaries, try things I've never tried before, etc.

There all small pockets between the rocks that I might plant Belem or micros word in.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

About the plumbing, had my granite guy drill me a 2 inch hole to feed equipment from the cabinet below.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

pwolfe said:


> About the plumbing, had my granite guy drill me a 2 inch hole to feed equipment from the cabinet below.


Nice. Not to get to into my own stuff but after seeing this, fiancee (wife in a month) will let me put a bigger tank in the kitchen. We have a small counter top where we want it and will just get two, one drilled, one not. 

That said, please post pics of your plumbing if you don't mind. I know that it's not that different but there are some constraints. You have more than I do, just because of the placement (and drawers).


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

i wish i could find wood that gnarled. very nice


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be sure to take some under cabinet shots. There's a lot of install yet to do. Its just a pile of equipment under there now.

I got the wood from ADG. You can order 'branchwood' from ADG or Aqua Forest in Cali.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Well the tank has been substrated, the plumbing is complete, the light cycle has been programmed, co2 filled, and round 1 of plants is out for delivery.

Gonna grab a 6-er on the way home from work tonight and plant and flood this beast. Pics to follow!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice, i'm excited to see how it goes.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

nice hardscape, looking forward to the plants.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Fully planted. Way too cloudy for pics ATM though


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Plants!


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Going to have to order more bolbitis and more moss for sure


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Very nice. Where'd you get that much h pinnitifida??


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Aqua forest


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

that looks awesome, nice job. the colors on those akadama stones are amazing.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish I could photograph them properly, these pics are doing them no justice


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think the photos make it look great! Really like the wood


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Friday I received my par meter from Hoppy (thanks!). I was right on my estimations with the maxspect. I'm having to run one channel at 70% and the bluer channel at 40% as a midday sun. Even with that I'm seeing almost 50-60 par at the substrate with the light 26" from the substrate. I'm seriously debating altering those numbers and raising the light to somewhere near 30-36" from the substrate. I'm just worried about the glare my wife might see while working in the kitchen. 

Plants are all coming along nicely. Added some Cabomba in the back corner, but I'm not sure it fits the scape. Also added some hygro araguaia in the cracks between rocks.
xmas moss and fissidens all have new green growth, s.repens has new leaves. The needle leaf ludwigia is very happy. The rotala green has been under 100% light before I dialed this thing in tonight, so it has been growing as a carpet. I'm hoping that now that the light isn't as intense as it was it will start reaching up. Crypt Wendtii is showing no signs of displeasure in the tank.

The bolbitis' leaves all melted, but new green shoots are starting to peek out. The h. Pinnifitada has developed some kind of dark brown mulm all over it. I keep wiping the leaves and it seems to be getting better. I think it was from the dust cloud the aquasoil made on planting day.

There is a presence of almost every algae known to man, I dont find this surprising given there was about 150 par at the substrate when the maxspect was run at 100% since I planted it!

Cycle shows nitrites so I'm getting closer to shrimping this thing.. Will be leaving for vacation in the middle of next month so regardless of cycle status I will wait until we get back to add fauna.

No pics unless you really wanna see some, all the growth is miniscule since the initial shot.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet job! What brand are those pipes? They look great!


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are 17mm borneo wild pipes from Southern Oak Aquatics.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Picture update!

added buce's, more on the way, added more moss and anubias, and added some tillandsia's. Tonight's homework is to figure out what tilli's I actually added.

Oto's and amano's are hard at work.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

What are your six points of photo period ?

I'm also at 25" from the substrate, but i don't have co2 injection.

Thank


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm away from the tank today but I'll copy the profile details here later!


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

Well thought out tank. What made you decide getting this light over all competing LED's on the market if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## gerbillo (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice use of the bromeliads! They look really nice over the tank like that.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

NYCaqua said:


> Well thought out tank. What made you decide getting this light over all competing LED's on the market if you dont mind me asking?


Simple answer to that is automated control. I wanted automated sunrise/sunset and the ability to dial in a color temp I liked. I also wanted to be able to mount the light as high as possible with respectable par. It's been lowered and tuned back due to glare my short wife was experiencing while cooking though!

I could not be any happier with this light. The feature set is just awesome. Worth every penny imo


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

SO...

Its been a year since I posted an update for this tank. In April of last year algae struck in a major way. It was some kind of filamentous brown swamp algae. I battled it for a very long time and ultimately defeated it by dropping the light intensity by 1% increments and adding additional filtration.

The tank now has the eheim 2074, eheim 2213, sponge filter rated for 100g, and an azoo mignon/surface skimmer. I know, I know...way over filtered. But it seems to work, the tank is incredibly clean, algae presence is virtually zero. I actually have to feed the amano's and oto's now where before they were beyond fat with no feeding.

I also have switched to a co2 reactor as the champagne look was just getting to me. Some time last summer I also rescaped the tank to create more negative space. These pics are the tank at its dirtiest, the night before the weekly 50% wc.

Stocking is now about 20 amano's, 8 oto's, 20 green neon tetras and 12 gertrude's rainbows. The green neon's just vanish into the tank, seems like a lot, but the school looks tiny in a 90p. I'm debating adding 20 more. 

Future plans for the tank include slowly replacing all the anubias with buce's, continuing to let the fissidens run rampant (almost every spot of wood is now covered) and growing out the s. repens to cover the entire foreground.

On to the pics! Sorry for the potato quality, I'll charge the dslr next time.


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

Sweet! 
Can't wait for my buces to go into this beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Ebi said:


> Sweet!
> Can't wait for my buces to go into this beauty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!!


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Had some friends over for dinner. My friend took some non-potato shots of the tank for me:

New Buce's arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Digitalfiend (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry for bumping such an old thread but I've recently picked up a 90p and have been working out a scape for it. I really can't wait to get started on it but first I have to rescape my daughter's 60-F. I'm considering using Kei or Sado-Akadama stone but due to sourcing issues where I live, I've got to order from overseas and I'm having trouble deciding on how much to order. I was wondering if you'd happen to know the approximate weight of the Sado-Akadama stones that you used in your 90p. I'm planning on ordering about 10-15kg but not sure how much these stones weigh. 

Thank you in advance. I really like the setup you've got - great piece of branch wood.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I hate to blame it on kids but this tank devolved into swamp status over the past few months. I ran out of co2 and between work and kids never had a chance to fill it up. I had a massive algae outbreak composed of bba, blue/green and hair. I literally have a bba carpet!!!

Rescape coming in the next 2 weeks or so. I'll be retiring the Sado akadama stone but I'm currently torn on plant selection. I didn't lose a single fish during months of no water changes so I refuse to accept casualties during the rescape period. I've set up a hospital/qt tank and am waiting for it to cycle before I begin

More to follow


----------

